# great price (I think?) on Duralactin



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't remember what I paid thru my vet for 60 tablets, but I think it was really high compared to this one.
I just ordered 360 tablets (6 month supply) from Amazon.com for $82.59. The shipping is free if you enter code IYZXTI2W (those are the letter i, not the number 1) at checkout. 
Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...w?ie=UTF8&qid=1269784990&sr=1-7&condition=new

it's the second one, entirely pets, that has the free shipping offer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What are you using the Duralactin to treat?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's a very potent anti-inflammatory, but not an NSAID so no liver/kidney side effects. I'm using it for the pain in his back end due to age. There's a thread on here somewhere about the great results people have had with their seniors!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I order my cosequin DS thru amazon and Entirely Pets..... GREAT prices.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I recently discovered that ordering through Amazon is much cheaper than going directly to the pet online retailer. For example. A gallon of Epi-Soothe shampoo is about $69 on Amazon (can't remember exact numbers) and is fulfilled by Entirely Pets, but if you look at it on the EP website it's about $10 more! I am now looking at Amazon first, online retailers second and only for price comparison. 

In addition, if you go through a non-profit's online store portal to a bunch of retailers, including Amazon, or through Goodshop.com (where you designate a non-profit) they get a portion of the sales proceeds rebated back to them. I used to do all my Amazon purchases throught GRRNT's shopper's helper. As soon as GRRA gets their 501 c 3 tax status I'm going to get them in these programs so my purchases help out golden rescues.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm good for another 3 months or so on Duralactin, but I'll go to Amazon and check it out next time. I did buy mine through entirelypets so it was probably about the same price.

It has helped Copper enormously with his mobility and stiffness issues. It is written up in the senior section under a duralacton thread and "Copper's massage and supplements are doing wonders". Jealous1:wavey: turned me onto it and I had given up on Copper getting better at that time.


----------



## txmn1016 (Nov 3, 2008)

That's good. I used Ebay for duralactin. Around $15 for a 60 tablet bottle, and usually you can buy more than one.


----------

